# starcraft 14 ft. restore COMPLETE!!!! final pictures



## allenweeks (May 14, 2008)

picked up this boat, trailer and motor for 400 bucks last week. so far i have pulled out old rotten carpet , primed, and painted. theres a groove that runs the length of the boa on the inside, you can see in the pics, i would like to put some kind of flooring from the back of the front bench to the front of the back bench. i would like to have the back with a hinged door to cover gas tank and stuff. .. i would also like to have storage from the front bench, all the way forward. for now i will use a tiller motor, but in the next year or so, i would like to convert to anewer motor and stick steering. PLEASE!!! throw your ideas at me or any web pages you have come across with any of these things being done. many minds is better than one. thanks!!!!!! by the way, i didnt pa'int the benches because i will be covering the with carpet.


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2008)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! Looking forward to seeing the progress on your boat. Sorry about the picture size. I had to limit it so that we would not have to scroll left and right too much. If you need help with picture resizing, let me know.

Jim


----------



## GatorTom (May 14, 2008)

I did a 16' Starcraft last year with many of the ideas you mentioned. The link to the share-a-project is in my signature.


----------



## Waterwings (May 14, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## FishingBuds (May 14, 2008)

howdy


----------



## allenweeks (May 22, 2008)

alrighty, so i have all the framing done for the front deck and floor. does anyone see where i may have problems? the battery is not going in the front. that was just laying out of the way. the front hole is where the livewell will be and storage compartment will be behind the front bench. next step, save for plywood.


----------



## Waterwings (May 23, 2008)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## phased (May 23, 2008)

Looks good...the only suggestion I have is you might want to add some sort of support leg under the front deck framing. This would eliminate any possibility of the the ends of the frame that are touching the side of the boat from digging into the thin sides.



_____________________
Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got!


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2008)

Excellent progress! =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 23, 2008)

Nice progress.... looking forward to more pics!


----------



## allenweeks (May 23, 2008)

yes i agree. i was trying to figure something out with that. all though im trying to stay away from wood, except the decking, i think ill use a 2x2 post in the center, but when i trial fitted, if someone was to step off center, it still went up against the boat. i rounded off the corners of the brace so it would be so sharp against it. maybe cut a rubber patch from an old tire to place between?


----------



## allenweeks (May 27, 2008)

what do you guys think of this carpet? will it be fine for the deck?


https://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100361872


----------



## allenweeks (May 27, 2008)

alright GREAT news. went to lowes for carpet and they were out of the standard marine. so i got some that was 4 times as much for the other price! started gluing it down today. will post pics from the work over the weekend soon


----------



## Waterwings (May 27, 2008)

allenweeks said:


> alright GREAT news. went to lowes for carpet and they were out of the standard marine. so i got some that was 4 times as much for the other price! started gluing it down today. will post pics from the work over the weekend soon



Can't beat thet deal!

What if you added some cross-bracing to keep the deck from swaying/rubbing the inside of the hull. Not knowing the measurements, just threw this sketch together as an idea




. Just a thought


----------



## allenweeks (May 28, 2008)

you can see the bracing i decided on in the pics. i had already though of that.lol carpet is in now. so close to finishing up. gotta make lids and make a trip to lowes for hinges.also need a lil more carpet to cover the lids. next ill start on making a livewell in the back hole. the hole in the front will be for storage. what do yall think?


----------



## allenweeks (May 30, 2008)

hmmmm . i guess no one likes my boat.lol. or they arent following my progress


----------



## Tompatt (May 30, 2008)

allenweeks said:


> hmmmm . i guess no one likes my boat.lol. or they arent following my progress



haha. looks nice man. i dont have a v-hull but my grandpa does.. thats lookin nice.


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2008)

I did see the post, But The day you posted it I was at place that does not allow pictures to bee seen. I never came back to it. 

I think it is coming out excellent! What are you going to use for a livewell?


----------



## Waterwings (May 30, 2008)

It's lookin' good! 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 30, 2008)

=D> Looking great!!! Nobody seems to be following mine since my new pictures a few days ago either. Mine has been a long progress though. Keep up the good work look forward to seeing the completed project.


----------



## Old Bill (May 30, 2008)

allenweeks said:


> hmmmm . i guess no one likes my boat.lol. or they arent following my progress



Well, OK, I really don't like your boat! :twisted: 

But, to be honest, it might be because I'm green with envy...and wish that it was my boat!!

Actually, all joking aside...you have done a outstanding job modifying your Starcraft! :lol: :lol:


----------



## phased (May 30, 2008)

Your boat is looking good man!


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> =D> Looking great!!! Nobody seems to be following mine since my new pictures a few days ago either. Mine has been a long progress though. Keep up the good work look forward to seeing the completed project.




Just so you guys know, We have hundreds of visitors DAILY (Lurkers........THAT NEED TO JOIN) reading every post.


----------



## Tompatt (May 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> alumacraftjoe said:
> 
> 
> > =D> Looking great!!! Nobody seems to be following mine since my new pictures a few days ago either. Mine has been a long progress though. Keep up the good work look forward to seeing the completed project.
> ...



isnt there a way where u have to make the sign up too look at the posts???


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2008)

yeah, but we are not big enough to do that. LOL!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 31, 2008)

It isn't that people aren't following, it is just a busy time of the year I guess. I think the boat looks great myself.


----------



## RStewart (Jul 19, 2008)

looking good. where is the finished product?


----------



## allenweeks (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry guys, been really busy on the water. lol.. i have the boat finished. i think i may add a few touch ups just to make somethings more convient and comfortable. i will post some pics of the final product in the next day or so. thanks for your interest


----------



## allenweeks (Jul 21, 2008)

tell me what yall think from the before and after pics


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2008)

Your boat came out awesome! I especially like what you did with the front anchor setup! 

Good job man! Now lets see some fish guts on it! :beer:


----------



## phased (Jul 21, 2008)

Definitely does not look like the same boat. Looks really good.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 22, 2008)

Made a world of difference! Good job!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2008)

very Nice


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 23, 2008)

yep turned out great  

Is that a on board charger on your back bench? if so what brand is it?


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice job. Awesome before and afters.


----------



## Pinball (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks real good. How is it working for you on the water? Thanks for posting the pix!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 24, 2008)

Great work... Nice and clean look!


----------



## allenweeks (Aug 7, 2008)

boat is working real well. think im going to redo the wiring and make it cleaner in the back though. even with the decking and all. i still get 24 mph on gps with only me and gear battery and gas tank with a 15 horse motor. i think that is awesome


----------



## Andy (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## lifesaball18 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice!
Id like to mod my boat but i dont know if it could handle all that extra weight.
Yours looks like a new boat!


----------



## lifesaball18 (Feb 15, 2009)

What size motor do you have on there?


----------



## evattman (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks GREAT!!!!! =D> Nice and plush!


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 22, 2010)

I really like how you did the bow of your boat really nice.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice work =D>


----------



## russ010 (Mar 22, 2010)

Great job man!

I like how you kept the center of gravity low - that will actually allow you to stand up while you are fishing


----------

